# Female Festae or Midas in a 90Gal!!



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Female Festae or Midas?*​
Festae1453.85%Midas1246.15%


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

I am in between a Female Festae or a Midas for my standard 4' 90 gallon. If you vote could you leave a message on why you voted the way you did.

Both have their pros and cons but i was curious of others opinions.
These are what I look at: 1.Personality 2. Color 3.Possible Tankmates.

And if you have pics of your own feel free to post.

Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Midas, because I'm biased and they're my favorite  Awesome personalities, very interactive, and very much a monster, something I look for, lol. No tankmates if you go that route though.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I voted for the red terror .... cuase well I'm south american biased!!! :lol:

plus the color is amazing, most marine fish can't even rivial a female festae.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> I voted for the red terror .... cuase well I'm south american biased!!! :lol:
> 
> plus the color is amazing, most marine fish can't even rivial a female festae.


What he said ^. A good female festae's colors are truly awesome. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Male Midas definitely for me, IMO Midas are one of the top 5 favorite cichlids out there. and IMHO a Male midas with a nice large hump is more impressive then a female festae.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO you _could_ have problems with finding tankmates for either. I really like my female RD and sometime down the road when I can get another large tank would love a large male Midas. The ones I have known were very interactive, and look great.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wowsers. Thanks for the replies guys. We are tied right now. I was watching some youtube videos last night and the Midas has so much more personality. Right now Im leaning towards Midas.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I broke the tie. I vote for a big male Midas too. They are big babies. I have several tanks in the same room. When my Midas sees me giving attention to the other fish he gets so jealous. He swims up and down splashing water until I come and pet his hump. My GT watches me pet my Midas, maybe he will get to be that tame too. Anyway, if all else fails you could a Midas and a Festae :lol: Good luck with what ever you get they are both awesome fish.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

You don't see a lot of folks with Festae Midas are more common-both fish are awesome thought!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> and IMHO a Male midas with a nice large hump is more impressive then a female festae.


I think I might be crazy, cause I seem to be the only one that finds those nuchal humps fugly!!! :lol:

Probably why I prefer pikes and eartheaters over midas and frontosas.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a poll on another forum, while this forum is still tied 6-6. the other forum is 16-12, Festae in the lead. This is gonna be a hard decision in the end, i can tell already.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> I have a poll on another forum, while this forum is still tied 6-6. the other forum is 16-12, Festae in the lead.


There are other forums??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Fatty#2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Real hard choice, my midas is great, but i really wish i had a Festae...


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

festae is gorgeous, and something more uncommon... something to impress your fish-geek friends :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> > and IMHO a Male midas with a nice large hump is more impressive then a female festae.
> 
> 
> I think I might be crazy, cause I seem to be the only one that finds those nuchal humps fugly!!! :lol:
> ...


no problem man, everyone has there own opinions.

i see more festae then Midas where i live.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesting how some fish are popular in some places and not others. I wish my area was like yours though... I'd really like to see a festae in one of my lfs's every now and then.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

Not sure about a festae and personality. Colors are awesome but I vote for the water dog! Midas baby!


----------

